# juicers?



## marzipan (Oct 19, 2001)

My brother just called and said he's looking into buying a juicer, and wanted to know if I had any recomendations. His top choice at the moment is the Juiceman Jr.

Anyone have any comments on the Juiceman? He's a guy who hates to cook & isn't too big on cleaning either. Any other juicer recomendations?


----------



## crane (Dec 1, 2001)

What will he be juicing? All kinds of things? I've only had experience with a couple of juicers. The citrus juicers always do the job for me, but then again that is obviously only with citrus fruits. The only other type of juicer that I have tried, I can't even remember the name, but it was similiar to the one that you always see the guy advertising on TV. All of the juice that came out of it was very frothy. This isn't really a big deal, but it may be something that you want to consider if he will be making juice and drinking it right away. Some people might not like the idea of drinking a frothy cup of juice. Other than that, it did a decent job.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I am one of those quirky people who love vegetable juices---carrot, beet, celery, tomato etc. and mixtures of such. I've had an Oster vegetable juicer (paid about $30.00) for about 15 years that still works just fine. There are a number of parts to clean, but you get a nice result with not too much foam and little pulp. It's a great way to get the vitamins and nutrients from vegetables without having to go to the trouble of cooking them (not that I mind). Surprisingly filling too.
Champion juicers run about $250.00, take up a lot of space and are very heavy.
Juiceman juicers, in my mind, are overpriced for what is, essentially, a blender with a rudimentary strainer.
Spend less-get a better product.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

You also have to consider how much he will use the juicer. For daily use, the heavy-duty machines work best. I, however, am an occassional juicer. I use mine for exracting certain juices for cartain French recipes, about 10 times a year. I have good results from a cheap Hamilton-Beach that I found at Macy's for $30. For the occassional use it works fine.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

marzipan,

I am 100% sold on the Juiceman Jr. through experience. I love it! It works fantastically! No complaints. It's strange to think you can literally drink 15 fruits and veggies in 1 or 2 glasses. I highly recommend this product.

I first went to a restaurant supply store, spent about $300 on an industrial one that did not even auto extract the pulp. It was built like a kitchen aid mixer but still vibrated all over the place and it was a huge pain having to get the pulp out every few minutes and clean the strainer.

If you'd like to read opinions and reviews on juicers, look here.


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

the Acme juice machine has been around for eons. if you have not seen one go to a heath food store i have a juice man and to be quite honest if i had the money i would have gotten an acme.it has much more power much more. that is the important part the drier the pulp is the better the machine. the juiceman pulp is wet too wet. hope this helps.


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

What about a juice press? Anyone know where to find those nowadays? I'm thinking of the big barrel-type things where they'd load up a bunch of apples in the fall, turn a crank on the side, and the apples inside the barrel would get squeezed....then the apple juice/cider would come out a little spigot at the bottom...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Roon:

What you describe is an old fashioned apple press. You can find them in those magazines featuring old tools and such. You may even find a couple listed in the OLD FARMER'S ALMANAC. They're still around and quite available.


----------

